# zillas



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

traded my 28 laws for 30 zillas tonight going to ride in morning hope I like them they look bike looks bad *** I will take pictures tommorrow


----------



## scotts08brute (Feb 20, 2013)

I liked my 30 zillas but had all skinnys and almost flipped they ride good to me. I just wanting something that pulls better as i spend most my time in muddy water


----------



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

I like mine rode great in creek and mud


----------

